

Introducing the Hackpad change feed - orph
https://hackpad.com/yvE7V1XnDyo#Introducing-the-Hackpad-change-feed

======
geoffschmidt
I love Hackpad! Just about all Meteor API designs, emails, and blog posts
start life as Hackpads.

------
bitsweet
Hackpad is an excellent collaboration tool, if you don't use it, you should.

------
atdt
Please expose this as an RSS or Atom feed!

------
kunle
sweet deal

